# hello from newbie .. advice please



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

you may be right about her being too fast,they are speed horses and if she is off a track get her proffesionly broke trotters are very lively and tend to bolt when frightened


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

some good breaking (if shes not broke to drive already) and she could be ok. the only way you know how she will be though is to hook up and go. if she was a former racer, she could still be ok. im not sure how they are over there, but here, our racers trot slowly every day for exercise, and are only sped up to racing speed when they are turned to train or are racing. there are exceptions though, some horses pull your guts out trying to go as fast as they can (we have a trotting mare like this, shes.... something...) but also sometimes if they are like that, getting them away from the track setting completely changes that and they relax and are never a problem. 

the best way is evaluate how she is and how her ground manners are. does she spook at things a lot? jump puddles and shadows? etc. because you can pretty much bet if she spooks at things normally (walking on lead, in crossties, out in paddock) that she will do it driving.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, Sadly I am no help with driving but I'd just like to say welcome to HF!


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> some good breaking (if shes not broke to drive already) and she could be ok. the only way you know how she will be though is to hook up and go. if she was a former racer, she could still be ok. im not sure how they are over there, but here, our racers trot slowly every day for exercise, and are only sped up to racing speed when they are turned to train or are racing. there are exceptions though, some horses pull your guts out trying to go as fast as they can (we have a trotting mare like this, shes.... something...) but also sometimes if they are like that, getting them away from the track setting completely changes that and they relax and are never a problem.
> 
> the best way is evaluate how she is and how her ground manners are. does she spook at things a lot? jump puddles and shadows? etc. because you can pretty much bet if she spooks at things normally (walking on lead, in crossties, out in paddock) that she will do it driving.


 
hi, thanks for the reply.. she is an ex-racer brought over to the UK from Germany.. her manners are exceptionally good on the ground, and seems to spook at nothing (even with a foal at foot) , i use a noisy old tractor around her regularly and she does`nt bother about it at all.. i`m going to start lunging her this week to get her a bit fit then try and hook her up and have a go.. i`ll let you know how it goes .. thanks again Kev


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Hi, Sadly I am no help with driving but I'd just like to say welcome to HF!


 
thankyou


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Hi, Sadly I am no help with driving but I'd just like to say welcome to HF!


 
thankyou............


----------



## Gary (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for the interesting topic, I learned a lot


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have a good horse.

What you need is a good trainer to work with the horse and with you until the trainer feels both you and the horse are safe.

Driving is SO MUCH FUN, but there are a lot of safety considerations. If you feel safe and your horse is safe, it will be a wonderful experience.

My money was very well spent with a trainer.


----------

